# Gold Dojo Loach + Salt = ???



## CyberBob

I have a pair of Gold Dojo Loaches. I think they would make great tankmates for my Figure 8 Puffers. But, I'm concerned about the low salt level needed to keep the puffers happy. I keep it at 1.005, but would that be too much salt for the loaches? Would the loaches and puffers even get along? I mainly want to move the loaches to the puffer tank because I have soft sugar sand in there for the puffers and I think the loaches would loooove to play in it. My bristlenose is thriving in the 1.005 SL, so I was thinking perhaps the loaches could handle it?

What's your thoughts?


----------



## AquariumTech

None, loaches and other scaleless type fish do not like salt, I would go with 0. Loaches and a lot of Catfish of the sort are very sensitive to salt. I would find them a new tank if your puffers need it that bad.

Edit - By the way you live here in Brevard County too? Where abouts?


----------



## CyberBob

AquariumTech said:


> None, loaches and other scaleless type fish do not like salt, I would go with 0. Loaches and a lot of Catfish of the sort are very sensitive to salt. I would find them a new tank if your puffers need it that bad.
> 
> Edit - By the way you live here in Brevard County too? Where abouts?


Rockledge, Near Hans Christian ... U?


----------



## AquariumTech

CyberBob said:


> Rockledge, Near Hans Christian ... U?


O **************** that was my Elementary School I went too. I used to live in Rockledge, I moved though, I live in Satellite Beach and I also have a place in Viera.


----------



## CyberBob

Majority seems to be saying that the Dojo Loach can't handle even the smallest amount of salt.
OK, they will stay put.

Does anyone know if the butterfly loach would be OK at 1.005 and with F8 puffers?

I want to get a bottom dweller that is out of the ordinary and will burrow in the sand.
Any Ideas Folks?


----------



## P.senegalus

Some prehistoric dragon gobys maybe? I think they live in brackish water.


----------



## AquariumTech

CyberBob said:


> Majority seems to be saying that the Dojo Loach can't handle even the smallest amount of salt.
> OK, they will stay put.
> 
> Does anyone know if the butterfly loach would be OK at 1.005 and with F8 puffers?
> 
> I want to get a bottom dweller that is out of the ordinary and will burrow in the sand.
> Any Ideas Folks?


Defiantly no loaches, and many catfish. All loaches will be like this, really all scale-less fish.


----------



## CyberBob

P.senegalus said:


> Some prehistoric dragon gobys maybe? I think they live in brackish water.


I like that idea, but after looking them up I see they get to about 25". Too big for my 29g. Any other ideas?


----------



## CyberBob

AquariumTech said:


> Defiantly no loaches, and many catfish. All loaches will be like this, really all scale-less fish.


True, most cats don't do well with salt. Many loaches also. But, I was under the impression that the butterfly loach liked a lil salt. I could be mistaken. As for cats, about the only cat I would keep in a low low brakish would be a bristlenose. They seem to do great around 1.003 - 1.004, but I would never take them above 1.005. My big bull is at 1.005 right now and he is thriving. good color (for an albino) and healhty appetite. I gave him a new piece of aqua wood and he instantly made it a new home. Seems like one of my F8s likes the wood too, always hanging out in one of the nooks hehe.

Puffers are scaleless, they love salt  Except a few of course hehe. But, yes ... in general most scaleless fish classified as freshwater should never have salt, even as a treatment for ich. I only use melafix with my loaches. At the very least, I make sure the meds say "reef safe" on the front of the bottle.

What would you add to a 29g F8 puffer tank that would play in the sugar sand?


----------



## AquariumTech

CyberBob said:


> True, most cats don't do well with salt. Many loaches also. But, I was under the impression that the butterfly loach liked a lil salt. I could be mistaken. As for cats, about the cat I would keep in a low low brakish would be a bristlenose. They seem to do great around 1.003 - 1.004, but I would never taken them above 1.005. My big bull is at 1.005 right now and he is thriving. good color (for an albino) and healhty appetite. I gave him a new piece of aqua wood and he instantly made it a new home. Seems like one of my F8s likes the wood too, always hanging out in one of the nooks hehe.
> 
> Puffers are scaleless, they love salt  Except a few of course hehe. But, yes ... in general most scaleless fish classified as freshwater should never have salt, even as a treatment for ich. I only use melafix with my loaches. At the very least, I make sure the meds say "reef safe" on the front of the bottle.
> 
> What would you add to a 29g F8 puffer tank that would play in the sugar sand?



I dont know, between something that fits, gets along with everyone, and the salt issue, might be a toughy. You might be able to do some kind of Hoplo though, they are like giant corys and awesome fish. I think they can take a little salt, but I dont know exactly how big they might get.


----------



## CyberBob

LOL they really do look like a big cory.
It also looks like they can get fairly big at 7" +
Probably not suitable for a 29g. Thanks though 


Brown Hoplo by netspectre101, on Flickr


----------



## CyberBob

Admin, please delete this thread. I can't figure out how :?


----------



## Obsidian

well there would have to be a reason to delete the thread, it seems to be a pretty harmless one, why do you want it deleted?


----------



## Obsidian

ALso to find a good tankmate for your puffers try checking out the brackish water section. I bet there are some good ideas there. The other potential problem with loaches is that the puffers beaks are sharp and string. They could easily beat up the loaches, or other fish for that matter, which is why they are in general kept as species only tanks. 

Good info is at "The Puffer Forum" http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/


----------



## CyberBob

poll is over. I made my choice 
for now, the dojo loaches are with the F8 puffers.
I'm picking up a dragon goby tomorrow to put in with them instead though.
The dojos have yet to bury themselves in the sugar sand and it's been over a week, so I guess they don't enjoy sand as much as I thought they would. but, the F8 puffers have actually been very friendly towards them. One of them even sleeps with the loaches at night under a piece of driftwood.

no need to really delete it I suppose, but could you lock it so I don't keep getting opinions that won't count?


----------



## Obsidian

LOL apparently not, I can't find the lock hahaha. It will die out eventually.


----------

